# Amateur tees



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Diggin the name and the logo! I kicked the idea around with a buddy for a while, made 50 shirts, still have 10. I realized I'm better at building houses than designing. Also, I felt like I spent more time running around for that than fishing.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Diggin the name and the logo! I kicked the idea around with a buddy for a while, made 50 shirts, still have 10. I realized I'm better at building houses than designing. Also, I felt like I spent more time running around for that than fishing.


kind of where I'm at. Ive always thought it'd be a sweet idea to make my own shirts, but i don't have time to dump all my free time into it. it'd be mostly to make some weekend money while I'm in dental school still. actually went to a shop to have these two made with my designs and they took so long i forgot about it all haha. finally got them and thought the logos looked pretty cool.


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I would buy that Trump one from you RIGHT....NOW. That is awesome.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The key to a good shirt is also the quality. The logo might be killer, but the shirt has to hold up. Two companies that make great quality shirts are Freefly and Skinny Water Culture. SWC has a blend that is pretty much wrinkle free and super soft - it is 60% cotton and 40% poly. One cut is called the "Brackish" which is more modern and sleek, for us guys who aren't shaped like a trash can.

A company that does not make good quality t-shirts is Howler Brothers. My buddies and I each ordered some stuff and returned it. The shirt quality was marginal, they were too wide, but also too short. It's like they tested their shirt size with Sponge Bob. We are all around 6 to 6-2 at ideal weights and fit. No idea who they designed their shirts to fit. This was 2 years ago so they might have gotten better, but they already burned me once.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

crc01 said:


> I would buy that Trump one from you RIGHT....NOW. That is awesome.


haha thanks. the trump is actually mid back which is weird, id want it a little higher. 


coconutgroves said:


> The key to a good shirt is also the quality. The logo might be killer, but the shirt has to hold up. Two companies that make great quality shirts are Freefly and Skinny Water Culture. SWC has a blend that is pretty much wrinkle free and super soft - it is 60% cotton and 40% poly. One cut is called the "Brackish" which is more modern and sleek, for us guys who aren't shaped like a trash can.
> 
> A company that does not make good quality t-shirts is Howler Brothers. My buddies and I each ordered some stuff and returned it. The shirt quality was marginal, they were too wide, but also too short. It's like they tested their shirt size with Sponge Bob. We are all around 6 to 6-2 at ideal weights and fit. No idea who they designed their shirts to fit. This was 2 years ago so they might have gotten better, but they already burned me once.



i couldn't agree more. I actually hate these two shirts. This was a local print shop and they said to make just two shirts it had to be a certain print style which requires a tight knit shirt. The shape of these does not suit me at all. I like slimmer fitting light shirts. These two were just to see my designs on something, if I went through with making enough to sell it'd for sure be a better shirt, the printing style would also be different. 

I love some of my skinny water shirts, some are actually maybe too light though, can see my nips through them lol (white shirt). I like the fit though. 

I don't dry any of my shirts, I shake and hang them from washer to keep them from getting short and fat lol. Also keeps the graphics longer. 

I'm surprised you say that about howler. I don't own any but I always thought they were higher end stuff. At least their price suggests their higher end lol.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude, I'll buy the trump shirt! What size is it! Lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

free to good home?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have a few flood tide tees and they are without a doubt my favorite. I'd like to try the sac and free fly too but usually my spending money goest to fly tying or other fishing mumbo jumbo


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't forget that not everyone likes the slim fit super thin cotton tees. I personally like the regular fit full cotton tees. I have like 25 carhartt shirts that fit perfect.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I have a few flood tide tees and they are without a doubt my favorite. I'd like to try the sac and free fly too but usually my spending money goest to fly tying or other fishing mumbo jumbo


Flood tide might be my favorite company. Paul Puckett is the man. Great artist all around! 



Backwater said:


> Dude, I'll buy the trump shirt! What size is it! Lol


lol it's a large. If a few people seem to like it I may get a batch made. May take a few weeks to sample them on a different shirt, make sure the print style comes out good quality. Wouldn't want to sell junk or anything I wouldn't be happy with purchasing. i won't be using the company that printed these. 

I might start small, batch here and there see if people generally like it or will buy it. If it sells I'll add some to the lineup like hats, micros, etc. I personally wear a lot of long sleeve so first batch may be a light long sleeve cotton or blend.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Don't forget that not everyone likes the slim fit super thin cotton tees. I personally like the regular fit full cotton tees. I have like 25 carhartt shirts that fit perfect.


True and this will be an issue in the start if i do this. I can't afford to buy so many of every size and style shirt. I'll probably start with styles I like, but if this works out I can make a site, and have more options.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Most of mine are SWC or Flood Tide. But I also have some Marsh Wear stuff I like as well. I dig their "Ride the Tide" skiff theme...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jfack said:


> was throwing around the idea of starting a little side money job making some t shirts. Made a few quick designs and had two shirts made to see if they looked ok. Wanting opinions (even bad) on what y'all think.
> 
> Side note, the trump one I'll probably never go through with. It was thrown together pretty sloppily and I don't want all the backlash etc. just thought it was a funny idea. Plus, Jayboart actually has a pretty cool trump fly rod shirt already. I'm actually mad because the little chest logo came out sick but it's on that shirt which I'll probably never wear.
> View attachment 6489
> ...


Don't mess with short sleeve I think most like long sleeve. They look good and what's that spear gun in the corner. I can't find mine


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Don't mess with short sleeve I think most like long sleeve. They look good and what's that spear gun in the corner. I can't find mine


its a jbl explorer 22


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Cool logos... if you would have done this about 5 years ago you probably could have made some money. There are SOOO many of these "lifestyle " companies now. It is all about promoting an image. Floodtide, jigalode, and SWC and are the best at this.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Diggin the name and the logo! I kicked the idea around with a buddy for a while, made 50 shirts, still have 10. I realized I'm better at building houses than designing. Also, I felt like I spent more time running around for that than fishing.


I'll take one


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I think the t-shirt quality should be good, thin and breathable 100% cotton, not heavy cotton T's that makes you sweat. Nothing wrong with doing short sleeves T's either. Do both! Maybe even a few technical fishing shirts material as well.

Also the price should be reasonable. These people that think their stuff is high and mighty, in the end, I believe, don't sell a lot, unless they go thru retailers. Then, they still aren't making that much. I say if you are going to do it, build your own website and sell direct for reasonable prices and you'll get the biz.

Fads and trends come and go. Who care's how many people do it. I've bought all kinds of different fishing T's (hey, we live in Florida and T's are my favs!)! I don't own a SWC or Howler Bros shirts tho, but I'll buy one of yours!!!  I say just jump in and ride the wave as long as it will carry you. Then do something else.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That's a good starting point. 

Some words of advice, it's going to cost you a ton of money to actually make something of it. Otherwise it'll just be a hobby for 10 years and not really accomplish anything other than having a couple cool shirts. 

As for the blanks themselves, we all use the same premium tee for the tshirts. It is in fact a 60-40 blend. The performance shirts is where things change. I manufacture all my performance shirts at a manufacturer that does stuff for some of the biggest brands in the world, some in the fishing industry, others in general. 

If you ever want some advice, shoot me a PM. I started off by showing my artwork on this forum and it has grown incredibly. It has been a ton of work, and a ton of money invested. To me, it's all worth it. But you will never really make anything of it if you don't give it your all.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

paint it black said:


> That's a good starting point.
> 
> Some words of advice, it's going to cost you a ton of money to actually make something of it. Otherwise it'll just be a hobby for 10 years and not really accomplish anything other than having a couple cool shirts.
> 
> ...


That's cool of you to offer help man! I'm a big fan of your art! 

For me of course I'd like to see my stuff get semi big, but thats not really my goal at the moment. I was just wanting to make enough for play money when my roommate moves out. I'm in school to be a dentist, and will be going active duty army straight out of dental school in 2 more years. So it'll probably be pretty much over then lol.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Jfack said:


> was throwing around the idea of starting a little side money job making some t shirts.


I just picked up a shirt from a fly shop yesterday and it reminded me of this thread. It used 100% "pima" cotton that was grown and made in the USA. I won't name drop but it is by far one of the most comfortable shirts I have and I had now problem spending $27 on a T-shirt, supporting a local company that supports American workers.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I found the shirt I'm going to use, which is expensive but very good quality. I want to keep the price for you guys low at least starting out. So I won't be making much at all lol, but it'll be fun and who knows, if it gets attention I can find ways to increase my profit while keeping the same quality and price for you. 

I'm in the process of making my site, and ordering some sample shirts to triple check it's all good. Also making one more design and looking into hats. It's pretty cool seeing it come together. I'm having fun messing with it and researching on my study breaks.


----------



## kmturner2415 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dude I have spent days looking for the Trump shirt, that thing is an instant classic. How can I get my hands on one?!?!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

kmturner2415 said:


> Dude I have spent days looking for the Trump shirt, that thing is an instant classic. How can I get my hands on one?!?!


Few more days!!!! 

Been biting my tongue but I have a bunch of new designs that came out sick! I should be getting half the samples Thursday. I have a site in the works, etc etc. I think you guys are going to love the new tees I've been working on. 
I just want to be positive the quality will be perfect. The shirt quality will be perfect, just want to make sure I'm happy with the print job from this new shop. 

I want to show off the new designs so bad, but I'm holding off for the reveal of it all.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys, getting excited as its all coming together. Decided id show you guys some sneak peaks. Just got the pocket tee in today, need to make a minor adjustment but i think it came out sick and will be ready in time for tarpon season around here. Waiting on a few more samples and making the corrections, etc. But hope you guys like em. Some of these have another logo on the front or back. Once I am happy with everything ill get more pics and the website will show everything off.

View attachment 7178
View attachment 7180
View attachment 7177
View attachment 7182
View attachment 7181


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Love them! I saw that Instagram story and knew that I'm going to need some new shirts


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Love them! I saw that Instagram story and knew that I'm going to need some new shirts


Thanks man!!!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

these two came in the mail today. The skiff one might be the softest nicest shirt i now own. VERY happy with it. 

View attachment 7231
View attachment 7232
View attachment 7233
View attachment 7234
View attachment 7235


----------



## kmturner2415 (Jan 31, 2014)

So are these for sale yet? I gotta get a presidential perm shirt!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

kmturner2415 said:


> So are these for sale yet? I gotta get a presidential perm shirt!


Sorry guys I had to tweak the pocket tee graphic, I also made a new graphic, plus am working on one more which will be done probably tomorrow. I could have been selling them, but I just want to make sure everything's good first. I've put a lot of money into this already haha, and I'm happy I did because they're all coming out great now. 

I'm going to say maybe late next week the online store and everything will be ready to go and y'all can hopefully purchase some tees! I'm sorry it's taking longer than expected.

Heres one of the new graphics. The other will be done within the next 2 days.
View attachment 7911


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have the Jayboart Trump shirt and I wear it around with no problems. I'd buy this one in a heartbeat too. I don't think it's necessarily a political statement; it's just fun.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I REALLY like the ones with the gurgler on the front. Especially with the rasta color text. Make some with a few different fly patterns and i'm all over it.


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

Jfack said:


> Hey guys, getting excited as its all coming together. Decided id show you guys some sneak peaks. Just got the pocket tee in today, need to make a minor adjustment but i think it came out sick and will be ready in time for tarpon season around here. Waiting on a few more samples and making the corrections, etc. But hope you guys like em. Some of these have another logo on the front or back. Once I am happy with everything ill get more pics and the website will show everything off.
> 
> View attachment 7178
> View attachment 7180
> ...


these are so sick


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

wtgoon said:


> these are so sick


Thanks man!!!!!!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Let us know when you are ready for orders. I got my eye on a few of these!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Heres my last shirt design just to complete it all. Might swap the long sleeve shirt company that I used for the gurgler tees to a little lighter longsleeve, waiting for this to come in to check quality and then its time to start selling.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

As soon as you say go, I'm in for a few


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> As soon as you say go, I'm in for a few


Same here


----------



## wtgoon (Sep 14, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> As soon as you say go, I'm in for a few


hell yeah me too!!!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't say how pumped i am to hear some of yall are interested in them! As soon as I get the next sample order in we'll be in business!!!! Seems like this is taking forever haha. Thanks for all the kind words guys!


----------



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

View attachment 7911
[/QUOTE] Digging everything so far... Especially sign me up for one of these once they're ready!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Just got these in the mail today, looking sick. the short sleeve is front only print, the long sleeve you're looking at the back, it also has a logo on the front. Then I fixed the tarpon pocket shirt. 

Literally waiting for one more sample shipment! Im getting anxious to start this up haha.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys! super pumped to announce the site is up!!!! www.DeadLoCo.com and our instagram and Facebook page is going. My gf and I are happy with everything. I made a new thread https://www.microskiff.com/threads/dead-lo-co-fly-contest-free-stuff.44526/

This has a cool little contest in it, I'm giving away a shirt, fly line, and some fly tying materials. Go check it out. 

heres the latest two tees. Im very happy with them, the shirt is very light weight.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Just bought mine! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Pierson said:


> Just bought mine! Whoop Whoop!


THANKS MAN!!!! 

and if any of you guys have any issues whatsoever message me any time and ill take care of it. can even call or text if you'd like 352-232-3828.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Donezo


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Also, I'm diggin that picture with Marvin Masquin's bike. I'm pretty sure other than when i was pushing my bikes out of the shop, before I ever added any aftermarket parts, was the only time any of my bikes looked so clean.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Just ordered 3! Get them here so I can catch a redfish!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Also, I'm diggin that picture with Marvin Masquin's bike. I'm pretty sure other than when i was pushing my bikes out of the shop, before I ever added any aftermarket parts, was the only time any of my bikes looked so clean.


That was from Daytona sx that just passed. Just needed some pics to throw on the site lol. I'm not much of a model hahah. I miss racing though man!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Financekid1 said:


> Just ordered 3! Get them here so I can catch a redfish!


Hell yeah thanks man!!!! 


I'm sorry that it won't be like me shipping from Florida, so a day like you'd expect. The shirt orders get sent in to a print company in New York who will make and ship them to you. This way I don't have to stock all these shirts, and I can have multiple designs without me having to buy so many of each size etc. the cost on my end doing it this way is horrible, but like I said before I'm not trying to make a killing on this. This was just always something I wanted to do.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My favorite is the "Vertical Pole" design. Put that image on the back of a pocket tee and I may not be able to resist.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Contest is still on. First red on fly or first tarpon on fly in dead Lo gear gets free stuff.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm hoping the tide is on my side this afternoon. If so competition is over


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm hoping the tide is on my side this afternoon. If so competition is over


Haha good luck man!!!! Get that new evo in the shot! 

We got out yesterday morning. Bunch of lockjaw, stuck up redfish with what seemed like extreme next level sonar senses. Even think about casting at one it's already read your damn mind like some sort of telepathic deviner. Not only that, after they spook off they make sure to come in close to give you that stank eye.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Yesterday I had a redfish that I couldn't spook but he was trying to show me who was boss. I literally got so close that I poked him with my rod and he swam off.


----------

